# Omega Bracelet... Half Link?



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Folks

Does anyone know if Omega (or anyone else) makes HALF links for their bracelets? Btw, I'm perfectly capable of sizing my own bracelets - but whatever I do to this one (it's a Speedy Auto) the clasp ends up in the wrong place on my wrist. I've jiggled all the bits and pieces and have come to the conclusion that what I really need is a HALF link. Does Omega (or anyone) make such a thing?

Thanks for any help.

N


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Which Speedy auto is it? If it is the older "Reduced" version, fine tuning is done with the clasp.




























I think the Schumachers have the same bracelet. 

Later,

William


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi William

Thanks for the reply. Yes, its this model. I've adjusted the bracelet a few times, backwards and forwards, but all to no avail. In order to get the clasp to sit in the centre of my wrist, and for the bracelet to comfortable, it's going to require a half link. If Omega don't do one - which I strongly suspect - then I'm probably screwed. :

Cheers.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't think Omega make 1/2 links for their clasp adjustable bracelets. I have a 7 inch wrist and have to remove all of the links from the 6 o'clock end of my bracelets. That way, the fold over part does not sick out beyond my wrist on the 12 o'clock end of the bracelet. :lol:










In the case of the Speedy reduced, I remove all of the adjustment links and the spring bar goes in the last hole on the clasp. Thus the clasp does not try to fold out from the bracelet and get caught on things. More bad news, if you were thinking of trying a Seamaster bracelet, it won't fit the Speedmaster, I tried with mine. 










Later,

William


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Not that it helps based on what William said but the Seamaster bracelets definately have half links & as you suspect it really helps to get the size bang on ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you both very much for the informative replies. Shame, as I'm enjoying this watch but just can't get it to sit correctly on my wrist. I'll persevere, however...


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok - I'm irrationally pleased with myself. :smartass:

With the encouragement - and help - of your comments above, I swapped a link from the 6 o'clock end to the 12 o'clock, then adjusted the clasp one notch in from the 12 o'clock. It's now a purrrrrfect fit *and the clasp is in the middle of my wrist*! :yahoo:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

You guys need to man up and grow some proper wrists FFS

:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

squareleg said:


> Ok - I'm irrationally pleased with myself. :smartass:
> 
> With the encouragement - and help - of your comments above, I swapped a link from the 6 o'clock end to the 12 o'clock, then adjusted the clasp one notch in from the 12 o'clock. It's now a purrrrrfect fit *and the clasp is in the middle of my wrist*! :yahoo:


Good stuff. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------

